# Michigan Hunter new to site



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!*


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!!* :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## nockedup (Nov 5, 2007)

where in michigan are you located?
Welcome to AT


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome from a fellow Michigander.


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Rut-N-Strut said:


> I was recommended by a guy in my archery league to check this out. I think it will be fun and give me much information. My wife wants to start shooting 3D's with me. What do you think?


Welcome, nothing wrong with your wife shooting with you until she outscore you!!!  

There is a women's forum so have her join as well, the gals will treat her right!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Rut-N-Strut. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Mohican Machine (Feb 29, 2008)

*HI from WISCONSIN*

I wish my wife would shoot with our crew more...(easier to justify new equipment)


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes! I live in Lambertville which is right on the Ohio border by Toledo.


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

:welcomesign: hope you enjoy it as much as we do.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------

